# March 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Mar 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on March 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in Feb 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 2 winners this month. Each Winner will receive a package of Reaction Innovations smallie beavers in the Waterbug color.







Good luck! :fishing2:

*And the Winners are....*






*Bloodstone 414*
*Popeye 412*

*Disclaimer: Everything can change because!* 8)


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2009)

341 for me thanks again


----------



## Nickk (Mar 1, 2009)

116 for me!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 1, 2009)

114


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2009)

471 for me


----------



## Zum (Mar 1, 2009)

# 6


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 1, 2009)

126


----------



## ben2go (Mar 1, 2009)

I feel like 323 is my number today.Thanks.


Wait.......Are mods exempt from forum giveaways and contests? :-k


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 1, 2009)

423


----------



## whj812 (Mar 1, 2009)

217 for me


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 1, 2009)

317 please


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2009)

182 Thanks Jim!


----------



## poolie (Mar 1, 2009)

Make mine 209.

-- Poolie


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 1, 2009)

315 again. :wink:


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 1, 2009)

112 as always....


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 1, 2009)

225 again for me 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 1, 2009)

I will take 250.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2009)

200... e7 (in remembrance of my lost rod.. [-o< )


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 1, 2009)

52


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 1, 2009)

210 For Me, Jim.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 1, 2009)

218


----------



## erau618 (Mar 1, 2009)

26


----------



## kemical (Mar 1, 2009)

130,, my newborns month and day!!


----------



## Codeman (Mar 1, 2009)

396


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Jim put me down for *414*


----------



## slim357 (Mar 1, 2009)

283


----------



## phased (Mar 2, 2009)

481


----------



## natetrack (Mar 2, 2009)

321


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

421


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Mar 2, 2009)

078


----------



## Brine (Mar 2, 2009)

[-o< 

275


----------



## Popeye (Mar 2, 2009)

412


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 2, 2009)

222


----------



## captclay (Mar 2, 2009)

384


----------



## jwmiles (Mar 3, 2009)

367


----------



## USSWormy (Mar 4, 2009)

176.....


----------



## willfishforfood (Mar 4, 2009)

276


----------



## paulk (Mar 5, 2009)

Double Nickles----55---Again Please,Thanks!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 6, 2009)

107 :lol:


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 6, 2009)

447


----------



## grizzly (Mar 6, 2009)

60


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 6, 2009)

1!!!!!!!! =D> =D> [-o< [-o< :mrgreen:


----------



## atb (Mar 6, 2009)

44 please and thanks


----------



## jl_rotary (Mar 7, 2009)

327


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2009)

Winners announced! Congrats guys!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2009)

WOO HOO!!!

I have to give credit and thanks to my wife though. I told her to a pick a number between 1 and 500 and I entered it. I guess she will want to use them too. Jim, sending you a PM too.


----------



## phased (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats Bloodstone and Popeye!


----------



## Zum (Mar 8, 2009)

Congradulations.....


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats guys... Hey, Popeye finally won something???? Jim what went wrong??


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Congrats guys... Hey, Popeye finally won something???? Jim what went wrong??



The filter to block my name was still set to flounderhead. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2009)

Popeye said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats guys... Hey, Popeye finally won something???? Jim what went wrong??
> ...



I knew that was gonna be a problem. No worries we fixed the filter

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Congrats guys... Hey, Popeye finally won something???? Jim what went wrong??




LOL,
Now you are going to have to target bass more!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2009)

Nickk said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats guys... Hey, Popeye finally won something???? Jim what went wrong??
> ...



I know. I might have to get someone to teach me the fine art of Bassin'.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...





It is just like salmon fishing - except you cast instead of troll, they live near structure and are rarely in open water, often they are found in less then 4 feet of water and they like water temps above 65*


_Come to think of it it is nothing like salmon fishing
_

You are lost


sorry


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 8, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



Let me know when, I'll teach you everything about bass fishing I know (trouble is, after I teach you everything I know, you might still know nothing :roll: :? :wink: )


----------



## ben2go (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats. =D>


----------

